# The Most Beautiful Violin *56k warning*



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

or maybe I'm biased since it's mine...  either way, tell me what you think. 








































































Hope you like them!


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice, Chris! Is this a new refurb, or is it one that you've had?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the first and last...the rest are a little short on DOF for me.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Very nice, Chris! Is this a new refurb, or is it one that you've had?


This is the one I've had for a while now, but when you saw it, it didn't have the finish it has on it now.



			
				Big Mike said:
			
		

> I like the first and last...the rest are a little short on DOF for me.


I was shooting for super low DoF, so I got what I wanted.
I preffer the super low DoF for macro product photography like this.
That's just what I like, haha

but yeah, in a few of those it's a bit much. (if there is such a thing!  )


----------



## spako (Nov 28, 2006)

great shots! You really have a beatuy there!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 28, 2006)

*


			
				LittleMan said:
			
		


			The Most Beautiful Violin
		
Click to expand...


*I agree. I love the grain in the wood, the satin finish or the lack of one which ever. How old is this Violin?


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

I re-took that first photo...
The shadow on the lower bout was bugging me and the white balance was off a little.

Here's the new one.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 28, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> I agree. I love the grain in the wood, the satin finish or the lack of one which ever. How old is this Violin?


It's over 100 years old, no one knows the exact date.

Also, yes.  That is a Satin Finish.
Violins can't have 'no' finish... the wood would rot.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 28, 2006)

Great study. Would like to have seen a shot of the whole thing too.


----------



## Nurd (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm going to marry these pictures.


----------



## russrom (Nov 28, 2006)

Nurd you need top get out more!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks y'all!

and Nurd... yeah... you need to get out more.


----------



## bryanwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

You'll have to forgive me:  I love violin music.  Looking at those shots, I would rather hear it, maybe because they ARE such great shots.  They show the age so very well, it just looks like it would sound beautiful... haunting, even.  Now I need to go to my mother-in-law's house and listen to her play 

EDIT:  I don't think I expressed it well enough, those are beautiful.  Especially 4, 11 and 13.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks bryanwhite!
I love listening/playing violin too... it's a beautiful instrument.


----------

